# Craftsman 6" lathe help needed



## jgarrett (Jan 31, 2011)

I recently purchased a Craftsman 6" lathe Model 101.21400 and the tool post rocker is missing.
If someone could post the dimensions of theirs it would be greatly appreciated. It would save me lot of time fabricating one.
Thanks,
Julian


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you mean the crescent-shaped part?
A big woodruff key is a great starting point


----------



## Foozer (Feb 2, 2011)

Take a look at http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/109/toolpost/109d.html

It really looks like a nice bit of tool, specially with the full T-Nut feature. The rocker post being round, well while doing a bit of interrupting cuts it shattered the top-slide, pulled itself right out.

Robert


----------



## MikeR C (Feb 3, 2011)

Is this what you are looking for?
I measured it up, the large radius will have to match the radius on ring around the toolpost.

Good luck!
MikeR C


----------



## jgarrett (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Mike, that is exactly what I am looking for.
I will put Roberts tool post link on my bucket list as that looks a lot better than the standard one.
Being a novice I hate to admit I have never even seen one but I figured the height of the rocker would be critical to the tool center. My big lathe has a QTP.
Cheers,
 Julian


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 15, 2011)

may be a bit more than you want to spend but these are nice.
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2486&category=-419988835
IIRC A2ZCNC has these on e-bay from time to time.
it is the plane Jane non anodized model. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Quick-Change-Tool-Post-4Holders-Taig-Sherline-Atlas-A2Z-/320650883919?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item4aa848334f
FYI there are actually dimensioned drawings in the description 
Tin


----------



## Foozer (Feb 15, 2011)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> may be a bit more than you want to spend but these are nice.
> http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2486&category=-419988835



Have one of those for my craftsman 6" The "T" nut as it is, is lacking. Its just a round piece. Make, beg, borrow, steal, have someone turn one up for you a "T" nut like in Deans writeup to spread the load. The little round one just doesn't have enough surface area which will allow the post to move. Deans system sure looks like a $50 deal 

Robert


----------



## jgarrett (Feb 16, 2011)

I am beginning to become attached to this little fellow the more I use it. I may just go ahead and get one of the QCTPs for it. 
Thanks for the suggestions...
Julian


----------



## Foozer (Feb 16, 2011)

Julian Garrett  said:
			
		

> I am beginning to become attached to this little fellow the more I use it. I may just go ahead and get one of the QCTPs for it.
> Thanks for the suggestions...
> Julian



Know what you mean about it. The QCTP does cut down the range of movement. I use mine mainly for holding a boring bar now. The rocker or similar still works best when trying to finish a piece to size.

Member its spindle is tiny, Ive bent 2 already.

Robert


----------



## jgarrett (Feb 17, 2011)

Robert, I have the 101.214 model not the 109. I do have a 109 that I am in the process of restoring.
Thanks,
Julian


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Julian,

I have the Atlas version of your lathe.
Also just started restoring mine on the weekend.
It is totally stripped down and is starting to get degreased and painted.
Have not decided on a colour yet. I am liking the bright blue ones that are shown.

It should take a few more months to get it all cleaned and back together again.
A fun project to take on!

Post some pics of your when you get a chance!

Andrew


----------



## AR1911 (Mar 2, 2011)

LMS has their A2Z QCTP on sale this week for $99.95 plus 2 free toolholders.

They show it for the minilathe, but a footnote says they offer it for other small lathes, and just tell them what model you need it for on the Notes block when you order.


----------



## Allenc (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a 6" craftsman 101.214 i have all parts and motor but headstock is loose, i need to order bearings or new headstock any advice where to get parts i checked ebay.


----------



## GWRdriver (Apr 11, 2013)

Allen,
Can you clarify what you mean by "_the headstock is Loose_"?  Is the spindle loose in the bearings?  Are the bearings loose in the headstock?  Or is the headstock loose on the ways?  If the bearings are shot (actually unlikely) they are (or once were) standard Timken rollers bearings and they (or a substitute) should be available from a good bearing supplier.  The spindle shaft and headstock casting on the other hand will not be available from any new parts source and will have to found on the open market (ie, eBay, etc.)  A good machinist could machine a new spindle but it would costly.  I've restored two of these little guys and they are a good little machine.


----------

